#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Can anyone explain please what this pictures means?

## RayzeL



----------


## RayzeL

Why nobody is not helping  :Sad:  ?

----------


## krimson

I don't recognize that specifically. Looks like ancient hieroglyphics of some kind.

----------


## RayzeL

Nobody can't explain what is this?

----------


## RayzeL

Umm,sounds interesing.These pictures are good for something?

I don't know how the hell i can do these pictures,i have never hear about mayan,horus eye and other things...very weird.

----------


## KashakuTatsu

looks a bit like magickal square talisman creation with some veve influence, but intent and use is near impossible to tell due to the process unless they are pure veve of course. 

But if you're just drawing them, my guess is you can treat them like sigils and focus your own use into them.

----------


## RayzeL

@KashakuTatsu

You mean: I make an sigil with that type of drawing then focus on the sigil? after that,what will happen? i don't like to risk...

----------


## KashakuTatsu

If you fear risk then don't do something. I find it's better to do and screw up then to hide from something cause the risk is too great. 

Iza is right, meditation only if you don't want to risk.

----------


## RayzeL

How can i make meditations ?O.o

----------


## RayzeL

Is there an reason why i can draw these symbols? your reply would be appreciate,thanks.

----------


## Cartoon Character

> Is there an reason why i can draw these symbols? your reply would be appreciate,thanks.


Yes. Because you're human.

----------


## GaianGuy

> Yes. Because you're human.


Excellent response to the question.

----------


## Cartoon Character

> Excellent response to the question.


Thank you. I'll be here all week.

----------


## Cartoon Character

Right. Twice on Saturdays.

----------


## devakxes

I think he has tapped into the collective consciousness of humanity... the racial sub-conscious which is a strange and fitful prescence. This is HarWer which has manifested in the photos via his EYE.

The other eye is within.

If you don't have enough intelligence or patience in order to go and look within to find the answers yourself, then your quest has already failed.

----------


## RayzeL

Okay,thanks for the posts.

----------


## daecon

The design is too complex to be a sigil or bindrune, although it could conceal one.

----------


## Samdegraff

They're just doodles. Everyone can do this kind of thing. No mystery or demonic possession.

----------


## troy

> http://img848.imageshack.us/img848/2420/cimg1313.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/9458/cimg1317.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/1274/cimg1318xq.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/2460/cimg1319v.jpg


Hi RayzeL,

The images you posted have very strong similarities to what are commonly called 'squatter man' petroglyphs that are found worldwide. In the science of plasma cosmology these images have been identified as depictions of auroral activity in which giant Birkeland currents connected the Earth with a large celestial body that the ancients tell us once resided in the celestial north.
Saturn Theory says this giant celestial body was the actual planet Saturn during a time when Saturn/Kronos/Osiris was the Earth's original sun - just as mythology tells us it was.

Below are some examples of 'squatter man' petroglyphs compared to a plasma charge as seen in a laboratory:



The following are two artist's impressions of how a giant plasma aurora during what is remembered as the Goldn Age might have looked under a northern sun called Saturn.



Notice I have placed in the above pictures examples of the squatter man images found on thousands of rocks around the world. You can see the similarities to your images.

In looking at your images I see evidence of the ancient Axis Mundi, AKA the Ladder to Heaven, Tree of Life, Mountain of the Gods etc. That you have incorporated the squatter man imagery into your drawings shows you are on the same wavelength as the ancients who actually witnessed these sights. The squatter man is a powerful worldwide archetype which has been imprinted on mankind's pysche since the days when Saturn ruled the heavens.

You can go to my website for more info on Saturn and it's role in shaping our ancient past. I'm sure you will find many familiar symbols there that reflect your own images.

Cheers
Troy
Saturn Death Cult.com

----------


## BalanceDragon

This looks very 'created'. Copied pictoglyphs combined with 'satanic' references (the inverted crosses) for shall we say 'atmosphere'. I have studied symbols for a long time, and have seen my share of 'mock' symbology, but these are rather extravagant. An over zealous attempt at creating an external 'affect'. I can pick out some alchemic symbols here and there, and parts of other symbols, but whether or not this was intentional remains to be seen as the usually accompanying symbols are not present. To determine the use of these, I would communicate with those who drew them, if that is, they are willing to tell you.
I do know a person whom I've shown these photos to that has identified certain elements within the symbols, but she is not a part of this forum. If you wish to contact her, contact me and I will forward your communication to her and she will write you.
Good luck

----------


## TheDruidSeer

Probably because you can pick up a pen and draw them. lol But there are actually distinctions to what KashakuTatsu was saying about it being specifically a sigil that you can connect with. This type of ritual is used in chaos magic all the time. It is in the symbolism itself and the drawing of it, visualizing it, with whatever may be going on in your subconscious mind at the time. This is how you would be raising energy. Through the process of doing this you put power into the symbol or talisman. But yes, some looks egyptian, mayan, or even a few bits of ogham thrown into it. But as to it being something of previous discovery, experimentation, or recognition I wouldn't say that i'd seen something like it before. But start taking a look more into things like symbols of planets, elements, astrological symbols, ancient alphabets, ect if you do feel more of a connection to things of a visual or written/drawn nature.

----------


## Spider000

They come from the tunnels of set. I think they are Voundoun in origin.Elaborated version of GOOs

----------


## RayzeL

I tried a several times with sigils but unfortunately it does not work yet.

Here's my last one.

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/9...0408192201.jpg

----------


## Deus_Ex_Asmo

It's impossible to determine anything other than a few themes; like, with your latest image, life and death (or love and death, it's damn vague). Most of what is there would have little to no meaning to anyone but the creator. They are, however, lovely bits of art, and I think you should cherish them as such.
They are also not necessarily occult. Unless this is some obscure language or something of that nature, it has nothing to do with traditional occult practices from what i can discern by just looking at the pictures.
These may be glyphs of an "engineered" kind, just MAYBE. If they are, then they're especially useless to everyone except the maker.

----------


## RayzeL

So basically it means nothing. Hmm,don't know what should I say only to thank for your opinion.

----------


## Deus_Ex_Asmo

Everyone welcomes your thanks, i'm sure, and thanks you for your time and... art.

----------


## Strider

Looks like a mix of various styles, including some improv. - something I`d guess most folks here experimented with during the "early years"

Not much use outside its creator-zone - unless as "bait" for newbies  :Smile:

----------


## RayzeL

Alright..///////

----------

